
We Programmers - iBelieve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2018/03/29/WeProgrammers.html
======
OtterCoder
This is a very new-left way of looking at the issue. This is sensationalist,
irresponsible, and actively luddite.

Engineering, in case the author has forgotten, has built the cars that are the
leading cause of accidental death. Engineering has budgets that have to factor
in a cost of human lives. The Hoover Dam was built on a foundation slick with
the blood of workmen, slain like a modern Remus.

Programmers, almost without exception, have reduced that cost in lives. I in
no way feel remorse for Elaine Herzberg's death, because those cars have, by
the statistics, already saved far more nameless others, who will never be a
headline, or a sob story aimed to impede progress.

Would you ask a doctor to mourn and beat his breast and tear his hair at every
patient he lost, over every slip in judgement, or slip of the scalpal? No! It
would destroy him, and weaken his judgement for the hundreds of patients he
may yet save.

To the author, yes, let's grow up and look at the human cost of code. You have
a long way to go. As a child, you are fixated on a single sad story. When you
realize that the safety and freedom of millions will _always_ cost a life, and
that you don't get to pick who lives and who dies, then you may write again
about the moral weight of the code we write, and earn my attention.

